
Intel Graphics Unlocked Drivers - woliveirajr
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/29674
======
woliveirajr
> As of this release, Intel Graphics DCH drivers are now unlocked to upgrade
> freely between Computer Manufacturer (OEM) drivers and the Intel generic
> graphics drivers on Download Center.

